# Glad We're Back



## the Jester (Aug 16, 2004)

As much fun as that nutty Nutkin- er, Nothingland- is, I'm glad ENWorld is back up!

Hi everyone!


----------



## Crothian (Aug 16, 2004)

I think we need a yearly migration there.,..they so love us


----------



## Knight Otu (Aug 16, 2004)

Nah, I'd rather have ENWorld than Nothingland. It's not bad, but ENWorld fits my style better. Might occasionally poke my head in, but not do much posting there.

 I'd be more in favor of Randomling's House, but our firewall doesn't seem to like it that much. :\


----------



## diaglo (Aug 16, 2004)

man i know i was hard up. i even visited the WotC boards.


----------



## BSF (Aug 16, 2004)

Woot!

Glad to be back.  Nothingland is OK, but not my style.


----------



## Crothian (Aug 16, 2004)

diaglo said:
			
		

> man i know i was hard up. i even visited the WotC boards.




Are you mad?  THe Wizards boards are actually like the worst gaming boards ever.  The only purpose it serves is to see who actaully playes D&D and it explains why the game has evolved the way it has.  Thank goodness we have d20 and a few companies who try to put intelligence into their product.


----------



## diaglo (Aug 16, 2004)

Crothian said:
			
		

> Are you mad?  THe Wizards boards are actually like the worst gaming boards ever.  The only purpose it serves is to see who actaully playes D&D and it explains why the game has evolved the way it has.  Thank goodness we have d20 and a few companies who try to put intelligence into their product.





i went to d02reviews too.
and grognards tavern
and dragonsfoot
and rpg.net
and mortality... oops forgot they were down...

and NKL
and ezboards and proboards and...

i hit all the sites i could think of...

it was tough.


----------



## Turanil (Aug 16, 2004)

I was wondering if a tree had crashed into the computer and destroyed the hardrive containing the enworld files...   

I am glad to see Enworld is back intact.

Really bad for those who have lost their home though...  :\  (I am amazed there is no law in Florida forbidding to build homes not made to resist hurricanes, as if i understand well, there is hurricanes in florida every year.   )


----------



## Hand of Evil (Aug 16, 2004)

Hope al are well.


----------



## William Ronald (Aug 16, 2004)

I am glad that EN World is back up!! I just hope it is a long time before another outage like the last one.  (Considering the scenes of devastation from Florida on the news, EN World's problems were quite small.)


----------



## Morrus (Aug 16, 2004)

Yep, I'm glad we survived without any permanent damage.  From what I hear, though, a lot of people living in Florida weren't so lucky; we got off extremely lightly when all we have to comlpain about is a couple of days' downtime.


----------



## Mark (Aug 17, 2004)

Some good news - Adlon and family were not physically hurt by the storm.


----------



## Henry (Aug 17, 2004)

Mark said:
			
		

> Some good news - Adlon and family were not physically hurt by the storm.




DId he say something on the Mortality boards, or did you hear from him personally? I had been looking on Mortality, but never saw anything, and I always hate to bother someone personally in the middle of a rough time, but I'm glad he gave word he's O.K.


----------



## kirinke (Aug 17, 2004)

*mock snif
nothing land does not appreciate bunnies.   
but i'm glad enworld is back and the florida enworlders are relatively ok.

I agree with Crothian we must deluge nothing land at least once a year or even once a month, simply because they deserve us and we must also choose the cutest, most annoyingly sweet avatars we can find too just to see them blanch.   (my personal 2 cents)


----------



## Mark (Aug 17, 2004)

Henry said:
			
		

> DId he say something on the Mortality boards, or did you hear from him personally? I had been looking on Mortality, but never saw anything, and I always hate to bother someone personally in the middle of a rough time, but I'm glad he gave word he's O.K.




I kept calling through the weekend to find out if everyone was OK (lines down/busy signal) and finally got through on Sunday night.  I didn't stay on with them long (they've got plenty of clean up to handle) but I wanted to be sure no one was hurt (or worse).  That's as much as I know but I was sure that there were folks here who would also be relieved to hear the news.


----------



## maddman75 (Aug 17, 2004)

kirinke said:
			
		

> *mock snif
> nothing land does not appreciate bunnies.
> but i'm glad enworld is back and the florida enworlders are relatively ok.
> 
> I agree with Crothian we must deluge nothing land at least once a year or even once a month, simply because they deserve us and we must also choose the cutest, most annoyingly sweet avatars we can find too just to see them blanch.   (my personal 2 cents)




We wub you too snookums.  

It was fun having some extra traffic over the weekend, and I'm glad to hear the folks in Florida are okay.  Heck leopold was sitting on his porch posting to NTL on his notebook *during the hurricane!*

Glad to have ENWorld back though.  I missed my daily visit to confirm that no, Piratecat hasn't updated his story hour.


----------



## DaveMage (Aug 17, 2004)

The thing that I enjoyed the most about EN World going down was visiting NKL and seeing Crothian with less than 20 posts to his name.   

It looked...weird.


----------



## Crothian (Aug 17, 2004)

I would call it refreshing.....


----------



## Greylock (Aug 17, 2004)

Jiminy cricket - I tripled my post count at RPG.net.

Thank goodness ENWorld is back. My gaming group is in the forums etenal debt for my improvement as a player ;p.


----------



## Adlon (Aug 17, 2004)

My hurricane summary is here:
www.mortality.net


----------



## Piratecat (Aug 17, 2004)

I left you a message on your cell, Adlon; I wanted to make sure you were okay! Thank you so much for taking good care of our server. It's incredibly appreciated.


----------



## Turanil (Aug 17, 2004)

Adlon said:
			
		

> My hurricane summary is here:
> www.mortality.net




Great!


----------



## William Ronald (Aug 17, 2004)

Adlon, I am glad that you and your family are well.  Any word on your friend Smaugdragon?

IT's times llike these that I count my blessings.


----------



## mythusmage (Aug 17, 2004)

Adlon said:
			
		

> My hurricane summary is here:
> www.mortality.net




Get enough XP to level?


----------



## diaglo (Aug 18, 2004)

mythusmage said:
			
		

> Get enough XP to level?





looks like he took a level in lumberjack.


----------



## Adlon (Aug 18, 2004)

My survival is maxed. Could use to pick up endurance though. I'm WAY overtired.

Thank you all for the kind words. Me and mine were fortunate. Others were not so fortunate..

Smaugdragon's home is a total loss. Of course, it was a 1974 single wide mobile home. Roof gone.

If you go to http://www.mortality.net , you can read up on the plight of Smaug, as he posted two different articles..

Also, as Smaug is now without home, please go to http://www.d20zines.com , and donate what your heart dictates, if you care to help. I'll soon have the link directly from mortality as well. It's a paypal account set up by Steve, at d20Zines.


----------

